# Goop on my Piranahs mouth



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

It has this white sh*t on its bottom lip, it's not attached to his top lip. It's gross, Anyone else have this promblem? The LFS guy says it could be a fungus. I don't think he can eat either. it's weak.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

It could possibly be mouth fungus, Find out for sure and treat now..

MAD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it could be mouth rot or mouth fungus, both need treatment
heres a not so handy mouth fungus link


----------

